# Orion 2150SX off ebay



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

Picked up this 2150sx off ebay.. Long power leads made me wonder..?
Butt splices... LOL 
And its missing the "Made In USA"......??


----------



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

This is a pic of my other 2150's... B+ is a tad different. Serial number is a little earlier on the ebay one.???


----------



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, must have been repaired at one time. Serial number on board doesn't match case or sticker on top of board. 
Tried putting a lug on the B+, Just wasn't enough room. Really wasn't enough room for soldering iron on the top of the board either. Gotta love double sided boards.... Some newer B+ wire would have been nice too, all I have is black around here 
Anyways, this looks a little better


----------



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

Just running some infinity 6x9's... this 2150 was pulling 10 amps with a little mp3 player (astron power supply).... The 250hcca was only 1 amp


----------

